# pump swap



## blazaman2001 (Jan 22, 2004)

I came across a 6.5' fisher plow around the corner from my house the other day, but is not the new electric over hydraulic, it is the one with the hydraulics under the hood. I was wondering if for a good price, I could swap the pump to the new style hydraulics.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sure you could, but remember, the hydraulics are the most expensive part of the unit. Hope yo are getting a good deal on it.

Do you have an electric over hydraulic unit and controls?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might think about keeping the system the same. Make it work for you. No amp draw to worry about. You can figure on about $500 + to upgrade to a electric pump and controls.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

If you get that plow and you swap out the hydraulics let me know if you want to sell the old hydraulics...Rob


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I wouldn't switch it if I were you. The Fisher belt-driven system is widely considered to be superior in reliability and durability. (Do a search on this site -- I'm not the only one who feels this way) The system is practically bullet-proof. I have a 20-year-old belt driven Fisher setup that works just as well as the day it was made. And I wouldn't trade it even if you offered me a brand new Minute Mount II.

Just my 2-cents, arguably worth that.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## blazaman2001 (Jan 22, 2004)

the only reason that i was considering changing it was because the truck it would go on is a 1995 s-10 blazer......there isn't alot of room under the hood and I just thought it would make the installation easier.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Your right, notmuch room under the hood on smaller trucks.
Well if you buy it post the pump and controls on the "equipment for sale " forum on this site. Maybe you can make such a deal for an electric over hydraulic setup. You will have to upgrade the charging system on the S-10 it's probably only a 60 amp alternator and a small battery. Been there, did it with a Bronco II.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

you can pick up fisher/western pumps on ebay for $100-$350 they are both the same and can replace the underhood setup

if you do swap put me in line for the old hydro system


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's a link to Fisher's site that shows the setup (and part #s) for instalation on your truck. It look like the pump mounts sown low on the drivers' side. I bet you can still get the parts you need. I think that'd be your best bet in terms of price and reliability:

http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/20383_051096.pdf

jp


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would leave the belt hydraulics under the hood


----------



## delong5876 (Sep 4, 2005)

I Got 2 Extra Belt Driven Pumps If U R Interested


----------

